# Borneras en altium



## agubertoni (Jul 14, 2011)

Que tal! Estoy buscando borneras para Altium como esta en la foto que adjunté. He buscado en la libreria integrada *Miscellaneous Connectors* pero no hay... lo mas parecido son los headers (pines comunes). Si alguien sabe donde estan o por lo menos que marca se dedica a la fabricación de conectores se los voy a agradecer... Gracias!


----------



## ssyn (Jul 14, 2011)

espero te pueda servir esta libreria, hice footprints para esas terminales, hice la de 2 y la de 3


----------



## Lokeros (Nov 18, 2016)

Dirígete a libraries, search, en el campo value coloca "header", y en el campo equals to cámbialo por starts with, así el buscador te arrojará los resultados cuyo nombre comience con header. y son todos conectores.  saludos!


----------

